# WOC Question



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

If I elect to play WOC do I have to pick some demon evil god to get power from or can I just play a huge army of evil warriors.

I guess I am asking is it possible to play WOC without choosing Nurgl or tzeench or anybody else ,and would it win or suck?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, aside from the fact that at least 2/3rds of the army book is god dedicated in some way, and that there are no benefits from not taking a mark (aside from the fact you can choose perhaps one extra warrior for the cost of the mark), you are allowed to.

I wouldn't recommend it though - however, there's no reason as to why you can't change the fluff to state that the MoK just represents the most vicious beserkers, the MoT represents the skilled swordsmen capable of cutting an arrow out of mid air, Slaanesh warriors have faced the toughest, and feel no fear, while Nurgle Warriors are able to dodge attacks skillfully and easily.

Just change the names around, and no need to paint them the traditional Red+Brass, Green+Bronze, Blue+Silver or Purple+Black.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Vaz


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You're welcome hackandslashgamer


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

To kind of add to Vaz on this topic there is really no reason to not take marks on your units as they are just to good to not take. If the reason you don't want to use them is because you are worried about being limited to a specific colour scheme then put that idea aside. You can paint your army however you want and marks can be shown easily with just using banner bitz in the god shape or just telling your opponent beforehand what unit has what mark. My WoC army is not painted after any particular 'god theme' either as I don't like being limited to how I want to paint them up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Fluffwise, the overt worship of the Chaos Powers is vastly reduced as you move south from the Chaos Wastes towards Kislev &c. so - unless your army is actually part of a full Archaeon-style decimation of the Empire - it is more likely than not that your Chaos Warriors would be from a tribe that worships aspects of chaos as part of a pantheon.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Most tribes of northmen do have a patron god, however. They all acknowledge the other three as divine entities, and make offers to them as well-- but the vast majority of northern tribes favor one god over the others to some degree or another. 

Warriors are each champions of a specific god-- they are wanderers, removed from their tribes and bound together by the will of a more powerful champion of their shared patron. It's unusual to have Warriors of Nurgle, for example, following a Lord of Tzeentch; but not unheard of. Armies that are a mish-mash of different marks are most easily explained by saying they're part of a greater whole, such as Archaeon's horde.


----------

